# ?/ I.d.



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Torn between 2 fish here but will appreciate any guesses. Looking to I.D. young male on the right. Don't believe they are vics.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

try posting this on cichlid-forum as well. that's what I was recommended last time I posted an ID question on cichlids. It turned out to be beneficial as I found what cichlid I had!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Let us know what you find out.

I've got a vague notion that it's some kind of Astatotilapia, and I remember reading about some behavioural research about how the fish respond to the angle and intensity of the black mark under the eye, but I dunno.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

*pixs*

Going to try for some more pics after my coffee. Have them in a small tank but have to move them today due to aggression. They have bred a few times despite the small size. I was hoping they would hold my syno multi eggs but wil try to save some fry on the next mouthful as they are definately starting to look worthwhile.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Looks like some kind of vic to me. Not enough colour on it to tell u which one.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

*";*

Not a Vic. Consensus seems to be calliptera.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/asta_calliptera.php

I thought it might be Astatoitilapia Burtoni but probably not. 
Thanks for your help. seems I won't know for sure until a little bigger but pretty sure it is calliptera.


----------

